# Ride around the Bear century.



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

June 9th. Anyone else signed up? Still approximately 40+ spaces left.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Dayyum dude, not me :blush2:..... _"One of the top ten most difficult centuries in the country" as stated by Cyclist Magazine in 1987 and California Cyclist in 1988 and is
NOT for Beginners._

Have fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Erion929 said:


> Dayyum dude, not me :blush2:..... _"One of the top ten most difficult centuries in the country" as stated by Cyclist Magazine in 1987 and California Cyclist in 1988 and is
> NOT for Beginners._
> 
> Have fun! :thumbsup:


Hey Ron. I am sure you can do it IF you didn't have to go through what you had to. Maybe next year? I am not too concerned about the climbing, I'm more concerned about the descent. I sometimes get carried away and really need to watch my downhill speeds. Planning on sticking a picture of my two little ones on the bars to remind me to slow the heck down


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey man, it's 8:50am.....you sleeping still?  How was it? 

**


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Erion929 said:


> Hey man, it's 8:50am.....you sleeping still?  How was it?
> 
> **


Lol. Yeah it was an epic ride. Clocked 101 miles with 9500'. Legs felt good but bottom and neck sore. Was going to do a recovery ride, but decided to take a day off. 

How are your rides progressing?


----------



## octobahn (May 30, 2012)

Cni2i said:


> June 9th. Anyone else signed up? Still approximately 40+ spaces left.


How many riders registered? And how many made it!? Congrats to you


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

octobahn said:


> How many riders registered? And how many made it!? Congrats to you


Thanks. 

I believed they had around 380+ riders who registered. Max registration is 400 for this ride if you didn't already know. 

As to how many actually finish, I really don't know. I know that I saw 3-4 cyclists being picked up by a couple of SAG vehicles on the way up to Onyx summit (likely due to dehydration and/or breathing difficulties secondary to the higher altitudes). 

It's not an _easy_ ride, but not outrageously difficult like Mulholland Challenge. You should try it out next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Cni2i said:


> Lol. Yeah it was an epic ride. Clocked 101 miles with 9500'. Legs felt good but bottom and neck sore. Was going to do a recovery ride, but decided to take a day off.
> 
> How are your rides progressing?



Been back riding for 4 weeks. Did 55 miles on Sat., which was about my top last fall before the muscle/nerve problem....just rode from Dana --> Laguna Hills --> MV--> RSM --> El Toro --> couple miles past Cook's Corner -->back to Bake to Spectrum --> Lake Forest --> AlisoViejo --> Niguel.

Feels pretty good and finished fine, but dayyum, not sure how I'm going to get to 100 miles...that's a long azz day! :cryin:

I just need to keep pushing up the seat time, I guess.


What gearing do you normally ride? Do you change your cassette gearing for the mountain rides or just go with what you've got? 

**


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Erion929 said:


> Been back riding for 4 weeks. Did 55 miles on Sat., which was about my top last fall before the muscle/nerve problem....just rode from Dana --> Laguna Hills --> MV--> RSM --> El Toro --> couple miles past Cook's Corner -->back to Bake to Spectrum --> Lake Forest --> AlisoViejo --> Niguel.
> 
> Feels pretty good and finished fine, but dayyum, not sure how I'm going to get to 100 miles...that's a long azz day! :cryin:
> 
> ...


Good for you Ron. Hey best to ease into it. Congrats on getting back to 50 miles :thumbsup:

I usually like to ride with 11-25, but lately, been riding with 11-28 for the increased climbing. The 34/28 combo saves my knees on those long climbs. Better cadence, less mashing. 
On the flats, don't have enough power to spin out on a 11/50 :blush2:
So the 11-28 works well for the type of riding I like to do these days.


----------



## octobahn (May 30, 2012)

Cni2i said:


> It's not an _easy_ ride, but not outrageously difficult like Mulholland Challenge. You should try it out next year. :thumbsup:


At this point, I'm just trying to get myself to sign up for the Tour de Lake Arrowhead (metric century w/ 6,800 of climbing). I like to climb but haven't done a whole lot of it in the last year. Who knows? With some training I might just sign up next year. Definitely going to have to change the gearing though.


----------

